# Cleaning Inside Appliances



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

We have very hard water, and my dishwasher gets a good coating of scale. I've used white vinegar . . . but I've found another cleaner: no-sugar-added lemonade powder. Koolaid comes on sale occasionally for .10 each, and I stock up.

The repairman told me I could block the drain hose for this process (double it back and use a heavy rubberband to hold it), so I do. I fill each detergent cup with a packet of lemonade powder and set the machine to air dry. It comes really clean!

I have used this in my washing machine, and in the toilet.

It's the citric acid that does the work.


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

I remember hearing or reading something about grape koolaid being used on ships for something similar.

Can anyone elaborate?


----------

